# Bully sticks...



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

To all the pup owners out there dealing with chewing, biting, patience testing pups I cant suggest strongly enough getting some bully sticks Ditka got some this week and when I give him one he is so focused on it and will lay there chewing it for as long as I let him. Its a great way to calm a pup and give us all some human time without crating him.


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

Forgive my newbeness, but I've heard a lot of you mention bully sticks. What are they and where do you get them?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You can get them at most pet stores. Be warned what they're made out of - a man cow's manhood. I won't give them to my dogs becuase sorry that's nasty.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

And I must say the smell isnt fantastic. But for the peace they have given me Im going to look past both the smell and what they are made of which I refuse to think about


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

OH my gosh, that's what they are ! I remember when we had the vet castrate the bulls and stallions that he would throw them to the dogs. Now I get it. It can make money almost off anything if you are creative. I just might give them a try. Thanks for the quick responces. My pup hurt his leg somehow and I need something to keep him entertained till he stops limping. I've looked it over thoroughly and can't see a thing. Maybe just a strain from his wild escapades !


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeIts a great way to calm a pup and give us all some human time without crating him.


Totally agree. Worth every penny - and that says a lot because I don't think they are cheap...


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, agree! Treck's orthopedic vet would give him one while she massaged, stretched and performed laser therapy on his hindleg. Then he'd get another while she worked on the other leg. It kept him very occupied and happy! He always couldn't wait to get into that exam room!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

They are expensive but I know some dogs go mental over them
My dogs not so much.
Pigs ears work well too and aren't as expensive. My dogs go nuts over them


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: animalzoneMy pup hurt his leg somehow and I need something to keep him entertained till he stops limping. I've looked it over thoroughly and can't see a thing. Maybe just a strain from his wild escapades !


Could be pano. How old is the pup? My pup has bouts of pano, sometimes so bad he sort of skips around not putting any weight on the leg he hurt.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG! LMAO...I had no idea that's what they were made out of! I give them to my dogs just about every night. I'll never be able to look at those things the same way!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shelbysmomOMG! LMAO...I had no idea that's what they were made out of! I give them to my dogs just about every night. I'll never be able to look at those things the same way!


I use gloves when picking them up


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaYou can get them at most pet stores. Be warned what they're made out of - a man cow's manhood. I won't give them to my dogs becuase sorry that's nasty.


My g/f was the same way at first. 

But after Koch sat and chewed it for HOURS whenever we gave them to her, we were both hooked. Chewing on a bully stick means NOT chewing on couches, clothes, arms, and legs!

$10 for a 14'' lasts us two weeks right now.

$5 a week is a WORTHY investment!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I get mine from Leerburg, there are other places out there. They last a long time (for now) so we stick with the expensive ones. I think you can buy cases of them on Amazon.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, bully sticks have saved us through three puppyhoods!!!! For awhile Keefer was having digestive issues and was on prescription food and NOTHING else for a couple of months - no treats, no chewies. It was ****! Finally we just gave him one to see how he'd do, and he was fine. I continued using his kibble for training treats, but he got a bully stick a couple of evenings a week too so we wouldn't lose our minds, lol!


----------



## midge (Oct 20, 2008)

You guys have got me sold. I'm gettins some tonight!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Our pups got one for Xmas...they loved it, but DH was appalled by the smell. He couldn't stand it! So, I don't think we'll have anymore.

My sis bought it for them, so she also bought one for her corgi. I told her what they were, she said "No, they say they're tendons...OH MY GOD!!!" 

I died laughing.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOur pups got one for Xmas...they loved it, but DH was appalled by the smell. He couldn't stand it! So, I don't think we'll have anymore.
> 
> My sis bought it for them, so she also bought one for her corgi. I told her what they were, she said "No, they say they're tendons...OH MY GOD!!!"
> 
> I died laughing.


where did you get htem from? The Leerburg ones we can barely smell at all


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, I have no idea, she just saw it as a last minute Xmas present (we had just got Anna four days before Christmas) so she probably just picked it up at Petsmart. 

Now, they just chew pork necks, etc. so that keeps them satisfied (as I type to crunching in the background...)


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I had a problem with what they are until I got just one for Lainey to try for Valentine's day. The pig/lamb ear excitement isn't always there and what is better than one more chewing distraction item? She has had it for a few days now and loves it. A 5" one is only half gone and I will be ordering more. Is chewing on these items providing too much protein or anything we need to worry about?


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Fair warning...once they start chewing on them, the stench that is unleashed can cause a strong gag reflex.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Try tripe in the microwave!!!

When I used to be able to get it in 10lb chubs, DH decided it wasn't thawed enough and put some in the microwave to defrost. Worse, much worse, than liver being cooked!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WTry tripe in the microwave!!!
> 
> When I used to be able to get it in 10lb chubs, DH decided it wasn't thawed enough and put some in the microwave to defrost. Worse, much worse, than liver being cooked!










I can only imagine... 

Bully sticks that are hung to dry and therefore allowed to fully drain have very little smell. It is when they are laid flat to dry without being drained of urine that they are stinky. 

Best Bully Sticks has good prices and they are happy to explain all about the curing process.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow. 

Angela, that mental picture made the back of my throat tickle. 

Gross.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah well the house smelled gross for 2 days.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wyeah well the house smelled gross for 2 days.


I am sure the dogs didn't mind!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wyeah well the house smelled gross for 2 days.


LOL .. and either way, you can still blame the stink on the DH!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Luckily I can get bully sticks via a distributor now, but it's all in bulk. 

Think I'll get these next time as they're in a smaller #/case and reasonable $

http://www.heartypet.com/proddetail.php?prod=free_17&PARTNER=froogle

3.99 each, wow, so for 13 in a case that comes to over $50. No thanks, I'll order them for myself, lol.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I also had no idea that's what they are made of. All it says on the package is "muscle tissue". Eweeee!


----------



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG...my dogs absolutely LOVE bully sticks! the best thing is that they arent made out of raw hide which can expand in the dogs stomach and possibly increase the chance of bloat...so i have heard. my dogs will demolish these. you can even get them up to 2 feet long(the biggest i have seen)!!
yes, it is a little gross what they are made out of. but who cares as long as the dogs love them and it keeps them busy and happy.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i buy the bully 12in bully sticks from the small feed store i have used for years. i get them by the case. the owner of the store gets awesome deals on them and gives me an awesome deal. i get a case of 50 for 2.20 a piece. usually one bully stick that sixe is anywhere from 5 to 7 bucks.

debbie


----------



## Xx Death xX (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes we have one of the bones that she justs chews on for ages!


----------



## daydreamyr (Feb 23, 2009)

After reading what you all wrote about the wonder of the bully sticks, we thought that we would try them. Warning was given about the odor, and I read that but......Working as an emergency room nurse, I really thought that I had a strong stomach, have seen it all kind of thing. Boy, was I wrong, we gave them to the girls......Libby definitely prefers rawhide, she turned her nose up at them, but Jesse loved it. Problem was I could not stomach the odor, it made me ill, especially after she chewed on them for a bit.......so on to something else to try.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

stuff vicks vapor rub up your nose while the dogs are chewing them, you won't smell a thing!







i actually must be used to them because i don't really think they have a bad odor.

debbie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

debbie LMAO! 'vicks vapor rub' heehee..

Masi and the aussies love those darn things,,actually the smell doesn't bother me much either,,maybe we've been using the ones that don't smell bad?? 

AND HEY DEB,,I thought Sami was more into stealing candy bars out of little old ladies purses vs those bully sticks LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!!! your right! i think Sami thinks those milkway bars primo bully sticks!

yea, i never got any bully sticks that had a strong odor. actually anything that had an odor that bad can't be to good! sort of like food gone bad that has an odor to it, or bad fish that smells like bad fish! Diane you should be able to tell us about bad fish?

deb


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DawnAfter reading what you all wrote about the wonder of the bully sticks, we thought that we would try them. Warning was given about the odor, and I read that but......Working as an emergency room nurse, I really thought that I had a strong stomach, have seen it all kind of thing. Boy, was I wrong, we gave them to the girls......Libby definitely prefers rawhide, she turned her nose up at them, but Jesse loved it. Problem was I could not stomach the odor, it made me ill, especially after she chewed on them for a bit.......so on to something else to try.


It all depends what they are "cooked" with - we have gotten ones that stink to high heavens and we have ones that have virtually no odor


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I read somewhere also, don't know if it is true or not, the darker the color of the bully stick the more odor it will produce and the dogs like them better??

I too must be used to the smell cuz I hardly smell it anymore, once and awhile I will get a wiff of them.

Mine go crazy over them, love them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh debbie,,dead fish smell is the worst especially on a hot summer day ) (for those that don't know I work in a fish market))

and geee,,I'll have to check that out,,the darker sticks vs the lighter ones..My dogs don't know whether to eat them or roll on them first ))


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so, you buy these wonderful bully sticks, let they dogs chew em. stink up the house, and then probably have to brush their teeth and bathe them after????????????? hmmmm? i think not!









Diane,
i hope that i am never near a fish market on a hot summer day! eeeew!

debbie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Debbie, I don't think so either! I'll take my chances with a marrow bone any day. Otto is chewing on a clean one right now.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Jenn,
i was just kidding.......... we Do bully sticks here, but honestly the ones i get don't have an odor, either that or my sinuses are fried!









deb


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, I wasn't! If I could get past what they are made from, the smell still offends me, even when they're sitting on the shelf at the petstore. There's not many reasons have to a nose as good as mine!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well Jenn, i am going to send you some of the bully sticks i get, even my husband says they don't smell. i am going to send you some and if you think they stink, then us folks from Maine must have burnt sinuses from the old paper mills here. lol!







either that or they are sending us Maine people fake bullies...........
now pigs ears and some of those other ones do stink!

deb


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, I"ll stick with my bones. We're taking care of a Rottie this week, that dog has some nasty smelling things. Maybe it's the drool...


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

LOL! rotties do drool! but they are so cute!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I don't mind the smell, but I do mind it when Koch has been gnawing on her bully stick for a good two hours and then wants to give me kisses

NO THANK YOU!


----------



## sume747 (Apr 3, 2008)

Duece loves them but boy do they give him the runs so be careful of that!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

never had a problem with bullies and the runs here, thank god! but, i only give them 2-3 a week. never more than one at a time. they are all different i guess.









debbie


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebnever had a problem with bullies and the runs here, thank god! but, i only give them 2-3 a week. never more than one at a time. they are all different i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how fast do yours go through them?

koch has been working on one for the last 2-3 weeks, she just like sucks on them and lightly chews them


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I picked up a bully stick for each of the dogs on a whim today at the pet store (Merrick brand, $9 each!!), my male ate his in 30 minutes, the female, 20 minutes. I won't be buying those again, yikes!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

One lasts about a week or so with my 5 month old...at least I think thats the rate it goes because often our Golden will sneak some chewing in

Im going to get a beef knuckle today to see how that works.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaI picked up a bully stick for each of the dogs on a whim today at the pet store (Merrick brand, $9 each!!), my male ate his in 30 minutes, the female, 20 minutes. I won't be buying those again, yikes!


what kind did you buy?

i bought some "red barn" ones - they were bully stick that was mixed with potatoes, so it was a "composite" - not a bully stick. I am betting you bought the "composite" ones that my pup went through in about the same amount of time. It takes her forever to eat a real bully stick, weeks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer can go through a 12" bully stick in 15 or 20 minutes. Halo (4 months old) takes much longer. We cut them in half and it still takes her a couple of days - I have to distract her attention away from it with a treat and then grab it and put it away for later. 

We buy them at Costco. A pack of 12 is around $20.00, the cheapest I've seen them anywhere. No way would I pay $9 for ONE!!!


----------

